# using gel super glue to hold driftwood?



## BlueJack

I've never used super glue in a tank so I'm not sure if it leaches any chemicals into the water. I have used waterweld with success. I know of a lot of reefers who use it also to attach rocks together. It's also safe for potable water, so it's safe for aquariums. For attaching plants to wood or rocks just use a rubberband or some fishing wire. Then cut it off when the roots are established.


----------



## OverStocked

superglue is safe but i don't know that it would work for this purpose. Since superglue doesn't "fill" at all, it will have a small surface area. 

I just use ordinary screws in all of my tanks.... no problems ever....


----------



## JasonG75

From what I have been told it's only the GEL that is safe.


----------



## OverStocked

JasonG75 said:


> From what I have been told it's only the GEL that is safe.


Nope. Gel is just easier to work with since it isn't as runny.


----------



## TeamTeal

superglue gel is safe for aquarium use. but i dont think it will hold driftwood together well


----------



## zergling

If I'm right, the cyanoacrylate (?) in superglue gel is aquarium safe. 

I'm currently using it in my tank right now, but I didn't do one of the driftwoods correctly so I managed to snap it off. Now I took that piece out of the tank to dry so I can glue it again to something to help weight it down.


----------



## londonloco

Reefers sleep with the stuff, they glue frags to plugs..it's completely safe.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

zergling said:


> If I'm right, the cyanoacrylate (?) in superglue gel is aquarium safe.
> 
> I'm currently using it in my tank right now, but I didn't do one of the driftwoods correctly so I managed to snap it off. Now I took that piece out of the tank to dry so I can glue it again to something to help weight it down.


So, are you saying it worked to glue wood to wood, and it held? Or did you glue wood to slate/stone?


----------



## zergling

Oops sorry, I don't think I've tried wood to wood. I only did wood to stone that I probably didn't apply enough of and managed to snap off.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

oh well, so much for taking the easy way out - lol. Guess I'll be buying hardware tomorrow!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

ever heard of gorilla glue? get the epoxy and your set your welcome  post a pic of your wood when your done as id like to see it, i got some ideas for a elaborate tree if i can get time and the right branches to make it maybe one day :/


----------



## driftwoodhunter

we sell Gorilla Glue where I work - if we don't have the epoxy type, there's a Lowes right next door ; )
Now that you mention it, DIYers on the cichlid sites use Gorilla Glue...here's fingers crossed that it bonds wood to wood!
thanks!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

just make sure its dry, if you really want it to set good you could drill a hole and use the other branch as a peg incert an glue has much more surface area to hold (kinda like a biscuit joint) id use a bit more and file down to blend into each piece if its showing.


----------



## DanRhomberg

londonloco said:


> Reefers sleep with the stuff, they glue frags to plugs..it's completely safe.


I use it all the time in my reef tank. as tight as paramiters have to be there, it will be fine in a FW tank for sure....



HypnoticAquatic said:


> just make sure its dry, if you really want it to set good you could drill a hole and use the other branch as a peg incert an glue has much more surface area to hold (kinda like a biscuit joint) id use a bit more and file down to blend into each piece if its showing.


^^^+1000.

gorilla glue is hard to find but super-gel will work perfectly applied like this and not show all the ugly epoxy. the epoxy holds way better, for longer terms(like I use for rock scaping) but gel will be great for wood and it sets much faster.


----------



## Abrium

How is something like superglue even SAFE in a marine setting?? I'm assuming this is only when dry correct? I think its time to do some googling.


----------



## OverStocked

Abrium said:


> How is something like superglue even SAFE in a marine setting?? I'm assuming this is only when dry correct? I think its time to do some googling.


When dry it is inert. Marine tanks aren't some magical place where only fairies exist.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

overstocked said:


> when dry it is inert. Marine tanks aren't some magical place where only fairies exist.


lol!


----------



## duff

FWIW, I tried the gel wood on wood and it did hold until I bumped it and the hold broke. It seems to have been to brittle to handle the wood (each piece was about 1/2 inch) Ended up using zip ties. I have used the get to hold down fissiden and java ferns to the wood and it worked great. Use a small amount as it turns white - which does go away in about 2 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Abrium

> When dry it is inert. Marine tanks aren't some magical place where only fairies exist.


Seriously...


----------



## HondaV

Will Silicon do it?.lol..


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I've never had luck using silicone to attach wood to rock, so I don't think it would...


----------



## Jeffww

Plain super glue + baking soda. Liquid duct tape. Trust me. I use it to fix leaking pipes, patch broken diffusers together, fix toys for my brother (he's 23 but he's really into model building), put rocks together and fix wobbly parts on my car. Really anything I can't duct tape I super glue + baking soda. And yes it's aquarium safe. I've used it to seal a drop checker I made....And how strong is it? Well strong enough to withstand ~40psi on my atomic co2 diffuser.


----------



## londonloco

Jeffww said:


> Plain super glue + baking soda. Liquid duct tape. Trust me. I use it to fix leaking pipes, patch broken diffusers together, fix toys for my brother (he's 23 but he's really into model building), put rocks together and fix wobbly parts on my car. Really anything I can't duct tape I super glue + baking soda. And yes it's aquarium safe. I've used it to seal a drop checker I made....And how strong is it? Well strong enough to withstand ~40psi on my atomic co2 diffuser.


Super glue is 100% safe, google it, it is. I want to know more about this Plain super glue + baking soda, mix how much glue and baking soda....I guess I'm asking for a "recipe"?


----------



## Jeffww

No recipe really. For sealing things smush some baking soda in the cracks and then drip super glue onto it. For bonding put baking soda (maybe 1mm thick) on one piece and coat the other piece with a little super glue and stick them together and hold tight. Use more baking soda + super glue around the edges to bond them together forever.

Notes: 
The reaction is exothermic and gets scalding hot. 
The reaction produces a noxious fume that can cause eye and lung irritation so do this in a ventilated area.


----------

